# ENP July 18 and 19



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Where did you leave your bag? At the ramp?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Capt. Moose said:


> Where did you leave your bag? At the ramp?



I think I set it down beside the skiff while fueling at the Marathon station. Happy to have the wallet back, but will miss the cash! I'm pretty sure it was over $300.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> I think I set it down beside the skiff while fueling at the Marathon station. Happy to have the wallet back, but will miss the cash! I'm pretty sure it was over $300.


Bummer about the cash but at least you got everything else back..


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

How long was the bag out of your control? I ask because in today’s world it’s very possible for someone to roll up a score on your cards in only an hour or two… Pay very close attention to your next credit bills…


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Sorry to say it but it comes from experence, cancel the cards.
"They" have your address, cc number, and the card's CSV code. 
Not everyone is as honest as us fishermen.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Rucksack aside, it sounds like a well-planned day and pretty fishy payoff.
The rest is just the price of admission some days


----------

